# Which is your favorite car makeover show?



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

My favorite car makeover show is Trick my Truck. Leave it to Country Music Television to find the most pathetic, deserving schleps on the planet, to get upgrades, on their trucks no less...


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2007)

Monster Garage


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2007)

Pimp my ride is awful, but I do love what they  do to the cars in overhauling.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Yo, we put a toaster in you hood, cause you said you love toast, yo! It even does bagels!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Monster Garage



I was thinking of including Monster Garage and Horsepower TV and such, but they just do that stuff for the fuck of it. I like to see the reactions of the people that get cameras in their seats so they can monitor their hemorrhoids. 

Why do I need 10 plasma TV's in my Geo Storm again?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yo, we put a toaster in you hood, cause you said you love toast, yo! It even does bagels!





I think that was done actually.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 21, 2007)

I have only real watched pimp my ride.  I don't really like those shows.  I'm not the biggest car enthusiest.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 21, 2007)

First Overhauling I watched this 17 year old kid was like off the charts awesome.  I'm not exaggerating when I say the kid deserved the bump.  A student, volunteer fire department/search and rescue, good all around guy.  They acted like his truck was getting impounded for un-paid traffic tickets ... and the id never had a ticket ever.  Anyway cool ass show, while pimp my ride is all fake ... as though the guy opening the door has no idea they're coming ahead of time.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 21, 2007)

pimp my ride is hilarious. they put tvs under some dudes car. i wud of took em out and put them in my house.


----------



## Eden50 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Best Car Makeover show ever*

Lately I have seen this show on Speed.  It brought back good memories.  This is the best car makeover show ever.


----------



## elliscrawl (Nov 13, 2011)

*Overhaulin*

Foose is kind of nerd and i think he really wanted to be an artist but couldnt make it. Now he has to use his money he made selling wheels to showcase his art. They do alot of good muscle car builds though and I get a few ideas here and there.


----------



## elliscrawl (Nov 13, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I was thinking of including Monster Garage and Horsepower TV and such, but they just do that stuff for the fuck of it. I like to see the reactions of the people that get cameras in their seats so they can monitor their hemorrhoids.
> 
> Why do I need 10 plasma TV's in my Geo Storm again?


 

Some of the plots they come up with on overhaulin are hilarious.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 14, 2011)

Wheeler Dealers on Velocity is a little more down to earth and shows not only what someone can do on their own but how a small investment can net a great car with some work.  All the others are totally unrealistic and funded by ads, no one can afford what is done unless you are ridiculously wealthy so it is great television sure, no rooted in reality though.


----------



## American Beast (Apr 1, 2012)

Pimp My Ride is my favorite.  Not only was it one of the first if not the first, but instead of just fixing up cars, it lifts the human spirit and is funny.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 1, 2012)

Back when I had a paid subscription to TV aka living with my parents, I'd watch Pimp My Ride and a couple of others like Trucks! and PowerBlock.   I thought Pimp My Ride was hilarious, ocassionally they'd make a vehicle worth having too.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy crap, I didn't realize that this thread came back from the dead.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/VelocityTV


I'm pissed off tonight. Overhaulin's new episodes start tonight on the Velocity channel. I thought I had this channel- I was sure I watched something on it earlier in the year. When I look at where Dish says it should be there is nothing! Arrrgh!


----------

